
Why I built another Personal Finance App - p0larboy
https://medium.com/titmice/why-i-built-another-personal-finance-application-cd65de5904a5#.jr6mf4gi3
======
bovermyer
Choosing to go with a daily model is definitely a new spin on personal finance
apps. I'm intrigued to see where this goes.

